# Goat milk



## TXsouthrngrl (Sep 25, 2009)

Was wondering what you guys use your milk for? Do you just drink it straight? Do "something" to it first before you drink it? Only use in recipes? Soaps?

I am a little wierd about foods (will only eat chicken/cow/pig meat and nothing else...and onlly will drink cow milk bought from a store) but my mother drinks and eats everything (no not my goats...lol) But I know in the future IF I ever decide to breed goats, she'll be out there milking away. She did bring home some goat milk from the store but I have yet to try it. Does it taste the same as cow milk?

My family says they have no idea where I get my craziness about which foods I'll eat as most of them grew up on farms or are hunters. My husband wants to get some cows to raise up and butcher but hasnt because even though I eat cow meat, I wont eat "someone" I "know"...lol


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

The goat milk from the store is not nearly as good as goat milk from your own goat, in my experience anyhow, I don't know why this is but store bought goat milk usually tastes "goaty".
I don't pasteurize before I drink it, some do, it's a personal choice. After milking you need to strain the milk through a milk or coffee filter before drinking tho.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

I dont like goat milk from the store. The thing about store bought milk is it comes from a large dairy. One goat with not so great tasting milk can ruin the entire batch of milk. Most dairys dont try the milk from each individual goat. they are just breeding for quantity in the bucket. 
I see a lot of people afraid to drink goat milk simply because its not what they are used to. personaly drinking fresh raw chilled goat milk from my own does is amazing. Its creamy and yummy. I have had people come over and say eww. and then when i give them a taste test with goat milk and store bought cow milk they usually think the cow milk is the goat milk. then its not so "ewww"
beth


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Only raw milk from my girls is consumed here....won't drink it any other way.....and if you are willing to try goat milk, DO NOT try the stuff from the store, it will turn you against your own girls' milk. :wink:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yah i dont recommend you try the stuff from the store. When you go to buy your goats ask the place if you can try some milk -- they will give you some gladly


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I made a bunch of fudge from my milk on Friday - ohhhh how my co-workers LOVE me!!


----------



## ecologystudent (May 30, 2009)

I drink it raw, and I occasionally make cheese and yogurt, as well as using it in baking of course! I've got Nigerian dwarfs, and in my opinion, their milk is sweeter, creamier, and all together better in every respect than any store bought milk I've ever bought.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

kelebek said:


> I made a bunch of fudge from my milk on Friday - ohhhh how my co-workers LOVE me!!


have a special recipe that is extra good Allison? I need one that only calls for like 2 cups of milk or less


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL.... I have one that uses 1 1/2 cups of milk :wink: and I am thinking that it is the one that Allison has for Peanut Butter fudge :drool:


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

We use it to feed the goat kids, calves, and pigs-sometimes we give some to the chickens. We also drink it and use it for baking/recipes. We make soap to-although we haven't made any in awhile. My mom is making quite a bit of creme cheese with it now-that is so yummy! . She's also made cheddar cheese with it some to-but she hasn't made any in quite awhile. I used to make quite a bit of goats milk fudge to-but since i've been on a diet and back to work-I haven't made any in awhile. At the moment there's to much red tape to go through in order to be able to sell it from home as anything other than animal use only. Rarely do we ever have to just dump the milk out on the ground-we always try to have something to put it into or we make something with it. We find that it is really important to get it strained into a glass jar and into the fridge as fast as you can-it tastes a lot better by doing that. Plus it does depend on the goat-some does just have nasty tasting milk no matter what they eat. Of course their butterfat percentage plays a major roll with the flavor of their milk to.


----------

